

An unusual highschool graduation speech. - jwhitney
http://americaviaerica.blogspot.com/2010/07/coxsackie-athens-valedictorian-speech.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This appears to be the blog of the girl who gave the speech, but here is the
previous discussion.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1573636> <\- Over 200 comments

Additionally video:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1592436>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1592481>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1600567>

~~~
Gonsalu
You deserve more credit for this.

